# getting on paper



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Ok, kind of a stupid question.

I just bought a new .30-06 and it was suppose to be bore sighted when i bought it, but i took it out and couldn't get on paper even at 50 yds.

does anybody have any secrets to get it on paper so that i can dial it in, or should i just take it back and have them bore sight it again?

I've heard of removing the bolt and sighting down the barrel and lining up the crosshairs with whatever you see, but my benchrest isn't the greatest at keeping things totally stable.

Just looking for some inside secrets. Every other scope that i have bought at least got me on paper. Never had this happen before.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Either get someone to turn the reticles while you hold the gun looking down the barrel/scope or move all the way up tp 20 yards. Or you could just get a bigger piece of paper. :wink:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have never had much luck when it comes to havinga scope bore sighted for me, so I finally got tired of bringing it to have it done and then another trip to the range, it was time, ammunition and gas consuming. So I purchased a laser bore site. This at least gets me on the paper at 100 yards.

Other than that, Sasha and Abby's suggestions pretty much cover your other options.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Looking down the bore at something and then adjusting the scope for side to side works for me. What many do is just shoot at 25 yds or closer to get it on paper.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

aahhh, throw it away and get a different rifle..........

Where was it you threw it away at?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A 150 and 165 grain from a 30-06 will be from -1.14 to -1.24 inches at 10 yards. Sight in at that distance and then move the target out to 100 yards and you should be pretty close to dead on. Saves a lot of work.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I have always started at 25 yards, and when I am dialed in there move back to 50 yards and so on, until I am happy. Then shoot until you are confident and you are good to go.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, I should get out this week and try it out.

Jiffy, if you go 2 miles south of Horace, take a left, go 2 miles, take a left, go 2 miles, then take a left, watch on the right side of the road there is a stop sign. Take 30 paces north and 30 paces east. That is where I threw it.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Don't waste your time Jiffy. I just got back and he isn't telling you the truth. Or maybe he was--------which way is North/East? I should have brought my GPS. Anyway there wasn't any gun where I was looking.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Hay SODSUCKER how many circles where you to drive? You may not have done enough of them. :wink:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

nate_dogg said:


> I just bought a new .30-06 and it was suppose to be bore sighted when i bought it, but i took it out and couldn't get on paper even at 50 yds.


Who put the scope on it? I don't trust the factory install jobs at all. If that is what you have, I'd either take it to someone to have it redone and start all over, or I'd do it my self.

Even if it wasn't a factory install, I think I'd start over from scratch just to make sure it is right. If it was supposed to be bore sighted and you weren't on paper at 100 yards, either the person doing the job forgot to finish it, is incompetent, or you can't shoot worth a darn. I am going to guess that you can shoot well enough, so it is probably one of the other two.

P. S. Make sure the base plates are firmly attached and lock-tite was used to secure them. There are some brands that claim lock-tite isn't necessary, but I recommend it anyway.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I would suggest if you are using Loctite threadlocker to use either red or green. Blue sets up too strong and makes removing the small screws in scope rings and base plates extremely difficult.


----------

